# Cubase SE3 - Mithören/Abhören der Audioaufnahme übers Mischpult



## jalady (6. Oktober 2007)

Hallo, bin totaler Cubase Anfänger der Version SE3. Habe das ganze jetzt auch (endlich)  intalliert bzw. konfiguriert und hänge momentan in der Luft. 

Habe eine wave Datei, also ein Instrumentalplayback, als Audiospur importiert und möchte jetzt meinen Gesang drübersingen. Jedoch höre ich meinen Gesang während der Aufnahme nur aus dem Mischpult und das Playback, das während der Aufnahme läuft (zum Mithören), höre ich verzögert aus dem Laptop.
Mein Mischpult ist per usb an mein Laptop angeschlossen und die Gesangsspur wird super aufgenommen.  Mein Kopfhörer ist immer an meinem Mischpult bei "Phones" angeschlossen. Das Mischpult heisst Phonic Board 12 (ohne Firewire).

Nur das Anhören während der Aufnahme macht mir Probleme.
Was muss ich für Einstellungen machen, dass die Signale der Playback-Audiospur in meinem Mischpult während meine Gesangsaufnahme abzuhören ist?

Könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen? Leider finde ich im Handbuch momentan auch nichts, das mir weiterhilft. Vielleicht liegt es ja nur an einer klitzekleinen Einstellung.

VG, Jalady


----------



## sight011 (7. Oktober 2007)

... kannst du nochmal eindeutig sagen was du woraus hörst bzw. wo raus hören willst!?


----------



## jalady (7. Oktober 2007)

Danke erstmal für dein Interesse! Also, meinen Gesang höre ich direkt über meinen Kopfhörer, der an meinem externen Mischpult (Helix Board 12) angeschlossen ist.

Die Cubase Audiospur, auf die ich drübersingen möchte, kommt jedoch nur von meinem Laptop heraus. Es wäre toll, wenn ich das hinkriegen könnte, das mein Wave-Playback ebenfalls aus meinem Kopfhörer zu hören ist, wenn möglich nicht verzögert. 

Anscheinend muss ich irgendwas falsch eingestellt haben....

Die Audiospur, die ich gleichzeitig mit meinem Gesang hören will, ist eine importierte Wave File, die nur als Instrumentenplayback dienen soll. Auf die singe ich sozusagen meinen Song drauf. Nur geht das leider schwierig, wenn ich mich und das Playback nicht gleichzeitig höre. Weisst du vielleicht an welcher Einstellung das liegt? 

Wenn alles klappt, will ich dann die 2 Spuren mischen und auf Cd brennen....

Ich weiss, Cubase ist für einen Anfänger kein Zuckerschlecken, aber wenn ich das mal hinkriege, mit den Einstellungen und alles kann, ist es dann schon mal einfacher mit dem Aufnehmen. 

Ganz liebe Gruesse,
Jalady


----------



## sight011 (7. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin doch ein Gent bei ner Lady 

also ich würde mal behaupten das es daran liegt das du es falsch verkabelt hast ?

du musst halt beide Signale direkt auf das Mischpult routen 
--> Audio Spur mit Playback und die Spur auf die du aufnimmst.

Sonst hast du ja später auch Übersprechungen von dem Playback auf deiner Gesangs-Spur
(Sprich womöglich noch einen Phasenversatz der im schlimmsten Fall zu einer Auslöschung führen kann)
oder es kann auch zu einem Feedback kommen!

--> Ich kann dir sonst anbieten das du mich über meinen Messanger kurz anschreibst 

meine icq nummer 214038377 (Nickname sight01) Gruß A.


----------



## jalady (8. Oktober 2007)

Hello Mr. Sight, 
nun, irgendwie habe ich es jetzt geschafft, dass beide Spuren aus meinem Mischpult rauskommen. Das lag doch tatsächlich, wie du schon sagtest, an den Einstellungen im Cubase bei Geräte/VST Verbindungen/Ausgänge. Da habe ich ein paar Busspuren mehr angelegt und im Inspektor mal ausprobiert und es geschafft beide Signale zum Mischpult hinzuleiten. Danke! Ich glaube die andere Tücke kommt noch. 

Der Gesang kommt zwar Stereo raus, jedoch die Wave-Audiospur, die ich importiert habe immer nur auf einer Seite, obwohl ich sie Stereo eingestellt habe im Cubase beim Ausgangsrouting. 

Jetzt habe ich halt 2 gleiche Monoaudiospuren aufgemacht mit diesem Instrumental-Playback, die eine links und die andere rechts zum Mischpult geroutet, aber die Endlösung ist das wahrlich nicht.

Wenn das Instrumental normal über Windows Media Player abhöre, spielt er schon Stereo, also Mono ist er nicht. Hast du vielleicht ne Idee, warum ich diese Audiospur nicht auf beide Kopfhörer draufkriege? Mmmh.....

Mein Mischpult ist übrigens per USB Kabel am Laptop angeschlossen. Hat das damit was zu tun?

lg, Jalady


----------



## sight011 (8. Oktober 2007)

Ein wunderschönen guten Abend MyLady

was mich jetzt am meisten verwundert ist, das dein Gesang Stereo irgendwo heraus kommt?

benutzt du 2 Mikrofone mit einem Stereo Verfahren ? -Oder benutzt du einen Stereo Effekt auf der Spur 

nun gut so lang es richtig auf dem Kopfhörer ankommt 
ist das jetzt ja nicht so entscheident !    (Gesang ist sonst immer Mono)


--> nun zu dem Problem mit dem Playback:
du musst ja die stereo Spur in Cubase, auf 2 Mono Kanäle im Mischpult routen diese dann auf pannen und anschließend die gewünschten Aux-Sends aufdrehen. Diese Aux-Sends bilden dan neine neue Summenschiene wie der Master z.B. !
Den Aux-Send benutzt du dann als Monitor bzw. als Kopfhörer-Ausgang - das wäre der "professionelle" Weg ;-) 



P.S.: Ich hoffe das Pult hat Aux Sends und ich hoffe es lässt sich darüber realsisieren !
sonst schreib einfach nochmal ne mail --> Der Grund für diesen Anhang ist das ich vermute das du die Signale über den ganz normalen Kopfhörerausgang abgreifst; ich aber bei Google-Bildern nicht erkennen konnte wie man überhaupt signale auf diesen Ausspielweg routet -Bin mal gespannt ob dir das was ich oben verfasst hab erstmal weiterhilft.

Schöne Grüße A.


----------



## lilaligelb (15. November 2007)

Hallo,
 ich habe heute mein Cubase SE3 installiert aber leider tut sich nichts. Es startet zwar geht aber dann weg. Weißt Du was das sein kann. 
Gruß Lilaligelb


----------



## Fimbulvet (17. November 2009)

Hallo Leutz...

ich hab mich entschieden mein kleines homestudio für diverse mastering arbeiten (analog/digital) etwas aufzuwerten.

equip :
- Soundcraft m12 mischpult
- maya 44 usb interface
- behringer ultra-graph 3102 31 band eq
- tascam patchbay

und warte noch auf 2 geräte...

nun mein problem:

ich will das alles mit cubase sx3 koppeln...
nun habe ich zum testen ein keybord in kanal 1 angeschlossen.
boxen an master out am pult...

und mono sum in soundkarte in...mix in an soundkarte out

das keyboard kann ich hören...auch wenn cubase nicht gestartet ist.. im cubase direkt nach ienstellen der grundconfig bekomme ich imer noch kein signal vom keyboard zu gesicht.
einmal hab ichs hinbekommen, da konnte ich aber so viele effekte wie ich wollte digital aufs keyboard legen...keine änderung des audiosignals an den monitoren...

kann evtl mal jemand nen grundanschlussplann mit direct outs ...ins...bla posten das ich weis wie ich nun den 32 eq ins mastersignal einschleife...das keyboard aufnehmen kann uns später ins mastersignal noch nen kompressor/limiter und nen exiter einschleife?

edit: und das es funktioniert wenn ich im cubase vst-effekte aufs keyboard lege diese auch zu hören sind...

danke schon mal...

grüße falko....

entschuldigt rechtschreibfehler...


----------



## sight011 (23. November 2009)

Um darauf einzugehen - das Du die Effekte die Du auf das Keyboard Signal gelegt hast in Echtzeit mithören möchtest, wären folgende Dinge interessant zu wissen:

1. Nimmst Du nur Audio Dignale auf oder auch Midi?
2. Wie steuerst Du die Effekte an - einfach im Kanal in Cubase oder über einen Send-Weg der eine Fx-Spur ansteuert?

MfG A


Edit: Der 32er eq wird über einen Insert eingeschleift aus dem folgenden logischen Grund:

Effekte wie Hall etc. Will man drm Signal hinzumiachen (=also fällt die Wahl auf einen Aux-Send.

Will man ein Signal in der Dynamik oder Frequenz bearbeiten - eq, Limiter, Compressor - dann wird dieses Gerät insertiert bzw. Ein Insert angesteuert.
Wenn Du dazu noch fragen hast frag


----------



## Fimbulvet (23. November 2009)

okee...danke schonma 

nun dann...welchen insert ?


----------



## sight011 (23. November 2009)

Insertiere deinen EQ direkt im Master Kanal, in der Regel verwendet man eine Patchbay damit du die Möglichkeit hast vom Muschplatz deine Signale schnell zu Routen ohne hinter das Mischpult zu springen

Greetz


----------



## Fimbulvet (23. November 2009)

ahh...klare ansage  sehr gut...

ein patchbay hab ich...kannste mir bei der gelegenheit noch fix verraten wie ich dann alle 3 geräte in reihe auf den masterkanal lege? 

un bei dem pult is das dann wohl so das der master den mix ausgibt den ich dann im cubase wiedrum höre?


----------



## sight011 (23. November 2009)

Indem Fu alle 3 hintereinander einschleifst 

meine Empfehlung wäre beispielsweise EQ, Comp. und zum Schluss den Limiter, aber andere Reinfgen sind auch möglich. 


Hmm da du "Mastern" möchtest hörst bzw. Nimmst du den Kanal noch mal auf


----------



## Fimbulvet (23. November 2009)

hmm...den kanal nochma aufnehmen...okee...verstehe...ich nehm den stereo in also auf ner extra spur nochma auf un das is dann mein endprodukt...
gut ich glob ich verstehe 

hab nur nochned ganz das mit dem insert gerafft...hier der link zum pult...worein? 

http://www.thomann.de/de/soundcraftspirit_m12.htm


gibts da en extra insert für oder nehm ich die kabel ausm master raus un schalte das ganze zeuch dazwischen...


----------



## sight011 (24. November 2009)

> hmm...den kanal nochma aufnehmen...okee...verstehe...ich nehm den stereo in also auf ner extra spur nochma auf un das is dann mein endprodukt...
> gut ich glob ich verstehe



beachte --> Du gehst ja über den Master raus! 

Heißt auf dem Kanal wo du das gemasterte Master Signal (Wortspiel) wieder aufnimmst den Kanal selbstverständlich zu "muten", sonst bekommst du eine Rückkopplung!!
WEil das Signal unendlich oft in eienr Schleife läuft verstanden? 

mfg


----------



## Fimbulvet (24. November 2009)

is ja interessant 

ich geh über den master in die soundkarte?!

momentan hängen am master out die monitore und der mix out geht in die soundkarte  

momentan :

mix out -> soundkarte in 
ste 1 (sub) -> soundkarte out
aux 1 -> eq (mit chinc-return)

also alles falsch


----------



## sight011 (24. November 2009)

^^ Mach doch mal ne Skizze (meinetwegen mit Paint), damit man sich hier mal alles einfacher vorstellen kann - für dich ist es einfach du hast ja den stuff bei dir rumstehen


----------



## Fimbulvet (24. November 2009)

hoffentlich geht der anhang...so grob müsste es momentan sein glaub ich...

also die verbind mischpult - com

das instrument steckt im MP kanal 1 und der eq in nem aux eingan und aux return...

da isser ^^


----------



## sight011 (24. November 2009)

Meintest du das - konnte das zum Teil beim besten willen nicht lesen!


----------



## sight011 (3. Dezember 2009)

http://www.gccarstensen.com/worksh/worksh3/cubasevstfx.html

schau dir diesen Link mal an - der wird dich im Basiswissen weiter bringen MfG a


----------

